# Flowers



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

What would be a good first crypt to try and flower emmersed? 

Thanks


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

C.wendtii will be a good choice.

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great! And I already have some


----------

